# Snoopy has arrived



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi all --
Well, I returned home from a long motorcycle ride through the Colorado Rockies last Wed. (Was a beautiful ride, all of the Aspens were in full fall color!).
Thursday morning I drove up to Walnut Creek to meet Snoopy's breeder (she works there) and to pick him up. It's been quite a ride the last 5 days. What with getting used to having another puppy in the house and all of the new learning we had to do to get to know the little guy.

Here's a couple of pics. Snickers is the big one, Snoopy is the little one. Taken last night in the Kitchen under florescent lighting and no flash so they aren't the best. Hopefully I'll be able to get some better ones soon.

























Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P machine Snoopy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So adorable! Does he look alot like Snickers did as a baby? How does Snickers like his new brother? Since they are standing side-by-side I am hoping that means they are doing well together!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I must have missed this - that you were planning a second puppy - how cute!! Enjoy all that puppy energy


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Kathie said:


> So adorable! Does he look alot like Snickers did as a baby? How does Snickers like his new brother? Since they are standing side-by-side I am hoping that means they are doing well together!


Hi Kathie --
Yes, they are doing surprisingly well together. Snickers being older and bigger tends to dominate, which so far seems fine with Snoopy. They play and tussle whenever they are 'together' (I try to keep Snoops in the Ex-pen for a fair part of the day). Potty training is 'going' wish it could be accomplished faster though!

Snoopy looks a bit like Snicks did when she was a baby - with the exception of Snicks being black and Snoopdog being white. We're both smitten with Snoopy's Auburn head.

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P machine Snoopy.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Snoopy and Snickers are both stunning pups,how is Snickers taking to her new brother? she looks very happy in the pics.but appearances can be deceptive!Little Snoopy is stunning,how old is he? I wonder how his colouring will turn out.
It sounds like you had a fine trip,I love autumn colours.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Snoopy is a little doll and Snickers has grown and looks older now. Wow! Time fly's. If only they came housetrained....Hopefully he will train easy and follow Snickers lead. Enjoy all that cuteness and post more photos soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Snoopy is ADORABLE!!! I'm glad YOU get to potty train him, though!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations. I was wondering when Snoopy was joining your family! They are so cute! How old is Snickers? -Erin


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

:whoo: CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

What an ADORABLE pair!!! I love hearing about Snickers, and am looking forward to many stories about double trouble with these two cuties! Congrats!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

To answer the age question(s) --

Snickers is right at 8 months old now - Hasn't had a hair cut yet, and is 'just starting' to blow her coat. Yuck! She's really adorable when we get her bangs out of her eyes, but it's hard for me to put bows in her hair by myself -- Lynda can do it but I'm a clutz.

Snoopy is right at 14 weeks old. Born June 10.

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P Machine Snoopy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They look great together!
Adorable.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

If Snoopy is 8 months, he will be a little one. I have to ask, did you take the dog on the motercycle trip? I knew you were traveling with Snickers, but never even thought about on a motercycle. Did you get one of the little helmets and goggles? I am thinking about getting Rosie a pink one (hard hat you know). Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jim, I can't look at Snoopy without reliving Bailey's puppyhood. They look soooooo much alike. He's very squishable. Give him a hug from me.

I would enjoy his auburn coloring now, because the chances are it will change as he grows up. Bailey kept his wonderful sable coloring till he was about 10 months old or so (if memory serves me). He's totally grayed out now.

I can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cute little pair you have there!! How old is snickers??? He looks so big next to the little snoop!! You are in for a fun time with those two!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new pup. They are a fabulous looking twosome and I can't wait to hearall about their escapades together.


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim:

Congratulations!!! Both pups are adorable. 

Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> If Snoopy is 8 months, he will be a little one. I have to ask, did you take the dog on the motercycle trip? I knew you were traveling with Snickers, but never even thought about on a motercycle. Did you get one of the little helmets and goggles? I am thinking about getting Rosie a pink one (hard hat you know). Congratulations on the new addition.


Lucile -- One of the reasons we decided on the Havanese breed was because I did want to take him / her / it out with me when I took a ride. Sadly Snicks is a bit to big (IMHO) to ride safely with me on the Goldwing. So she did stay home on this last ride - actually she spent some time becoming more 'dog socialized" by attending some doggy day care. She made it through that experience just fine. I'd really love to see Snicks in her Doggles and helmet


Snickers took our two week road trip in August with us, but we were in the car then.

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P machine Snoopy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are adorable together. Snickers sure looks happy to have a playmate and I hope she will help her little brother learn to potty. I'm glad you got Snoopy now because if you had waited another month...with blowing coat in full force...you might have changed your mind...LOL I'm sure you will enjoy watching them become best friends and get a lot of laughs watching these two. I will love to hear later how you feel about the difference in males and females as we do think about adding another one day. Please keep that camera handy!!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

awww Snoopy is so so so cute


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> I will love to hear later how you feel about the difference in males and females as we do think about adding another one day.


Not to take over this thread (so I won't...mostly) but holy cow I could write a novel on the differences!!!!

Comparing personality of Tango and Bandit, you would really think we have two different breeds!!!! Tango is so sweet, and calm, and feminine. Bandit is ALL BOY!!! No question about it! haha

So yes, it would be interesting to see if the same thing develops with Snickers and Snoopy. And definitely keep that camera handy!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Snoopy is adorable! Congrats on your new baby...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Snoops is such a cutie. They almost look like a matching pair!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

What a pair of cuties!!! They look like they've been pals forever. Congrats on your new addition!


----------

